# Does anyone know what frog this is?



## Totoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Costa Rica Poison Dart Frog Dendrobates


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It appears to be Oophaga pumilio, possibly the 'blue jeans' morph.

Since Costa Rica no longer exports frogs for the pet trade, slowly reproducing species (such as pumilio) from that country are hard to come by, and quite expensive.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like O. pumilio "blue jeans"


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

It is in fact an O. pumilio "blue jeans" in my opinion, well according to this morph guide on pums the pictures look identical in nature, but I guess it could be deceiving... Oophaga pumilio Morphguide


----------

